# Dropbox and freebsd 12 or what alternative ?



## cyrille (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi
I finish the install of FreeBSD 12 on my laptop.
It seems that it's not possible to install dropbox on FreeBSD because the FreeBSD kernel not use inotify.
Is it right? 
Is it possible to install dropbox without using wine on FreeBSD or do you know an alternative of this program for FreeBSD?
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2019)

cyrille said:


> It seems that it's not possible to install dropbox on freebsd because the freebsd kernel not use inotify.
> Is it right ?


The kernel doesn't support it, yes, that's correct. But we do have devel/libinotify.


----------



## unix4you2 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi cyrille

There is an easy way to use dropbox (and other cloud services) under FreeBSD using the *rclone* package.  You can find info about it using `pkg search rclone` and the you could see something like "Sync files to and from various cloud services".

Then install it doing a `pkg install rclone` and follow their instructions to configure it.

Official site: https://rclone.org/

I hope this help you.   Regards.


----------



## cyrille (Feb 15, 2019)

OK thanks a lot, 
I'll try it asap


----------



## twllnbrck (Feb 15, 2019)

Im also using net/rclone if I need access to dropbox or gdrive


----------



## cyrille (Feb 15, 2019)

OK just test rclone.
Works fine but it's a command line , less friendly than the Linux demon
But I keep it, I'll change my habits, really want to use freebsd as a desktop and  learn new things 
Thanks a lot


----------



## unix4you2 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi cyrille 

I know its a little different, but when you have the way that is more efficient and friendly.   For example i have many network resources mounted (at boot-time and by demand) and I program that as commands over my bars in XFCE or as shell files in the folders I want to mount the resource.   Then when I run the scripts that file dissapear and the system shows me the content of the shared folder.  So in that way I see all the filesystem as one system without the use of external tools runing in the system tray that could fail because depends of the desktop or another app.

Regards.


----------



## cyrille (Feb 24, 2019)

Finally, I use rclone for a week, very simple, well documented.
I wrote a shell script to  facilitate his use according to my expectations and it works really well.
Thanks for all. 
Solved


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 24, 2019)

Unless you're using the free DropBox, why not just get a cheap server for less than $3/month?


----------



## cyrille (Feb 24, 2019)

I've got a server for my personal hosting web site





						Hébergement Perso
					

Découvrez l'offre Perso, l'hébergement web à bas prix. Cette offre est généralement utilisée pour héberger des blogs (WordPress) et sites personnels.



					www.ovh.com
				



But I don't know if it can replace a dropbox.


Do you have a exemple (URL) of cheap server for less than $3/month ? Thanks


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 24, 2019)

cyrille There are threads about this on here. I like ramnode for such things at $2.50/month but there are others.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 24, 2019)

You can use net/syncthing to do the same dropbox do using a remote server.


----------



## puretone (Jun 4, 2019)

cyrille said:


> Finally, I use rclone for a week, very simple, well documented.
> I wrote a shell script to  facilitate his use according to my expectations and it works really well.
> Thanks for all.
> Solved



And if you insist on having a slick system tray icon for use with rclone & DropBox, then I can confirm that RcloneBrowser works perfectly on FreeBSD.








						GitHub - mmozeiko/RcloneBrowser: Simple cross platform GUI for rclone
					

Simple cross platform GUI for rclone. Contribute to mmozeiko/RcloneBrowser development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Lamia (Jun 4, 2019)

cyrille said:


> I've got a server for my personal hosting web site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Search lowendbox.com.

You can install on your server seafile, nextcloud or so to work as your Dropbox.


----------



## omzeta (Jan 29, 2020)

HI, 
What is the best way to upload files >350Gb to Dropbox?
I used Dropbox-Api-Command but the transfer is interrupted
Thanks


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 29, 2020)

I think I just used their web interface from my FreeBSD desktop, but obviously that means you have to have a desktop...not sure if you are doing this from a server or a desktop.


----------



## omzeta (Jan 29, 2020)

I want to upload my daily backups, from the freebsd 12 console.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2020)

omzeta said:


> I used Dropbox-Api-Command but the transfer is interrupted


Make sure it's not your connection. If the connection drops, even momentarily, these transfers often get interrupted, regardless of the tool you use.


----------



## DusTech (Apr 18, 2020)

So, I use dropbox on every device I have, but basically you're saying that no one of this packages:






Is going to be a running service that will upload and download files as I modify them?
What I mean is that I should handle dropbox by hand?
That's unfortunate to say the least


----------



## cyrille (Apr 18, 2020)

here is my think beast for dropbox : https://cbiot.fr/dokuwiki/installfreebsd#dropbox
but I don't use it anymore. But yes, when I used dropbox, sync must run manually.
Now I've got installed seafile server on my vps and there is gui clients for Linux and FreeBSD
Works fine.


----------



## DusTech (Apr 18, 2020)

cyrille said:


> here is my think beast for dropbox : https://cbiot.fr/dokuwiki/installfreebsd#dropbox
> but I don't use it anymore. But yes, when I used dropbox, sync must run manually.
> Now I've got installed seafile server on my vps and there is gui clients for Linux and FreeBSD
> Works fine.



Thank you for the fast reply.


----------

